# برنامج Solid Works نسخة أصلية خاصة للطلاب أو الاساتذة



## المغترب63 (3 فبراير 2013)

نسخة أصلية خاصة للطلاب أو الاساتذة من الشركة الأصلية للبرنامج .
حيث يمكنك استلام رابط التحميل و مفتاح التحميل عن طريق البريد الالكتروني منها بعد ملء خانة المعلومات .

Student Access Products for Engineering Students - SolidWorks SolidWorks

و لا فيروسات ولا هم يحزنون


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrgin (24 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

